# Shields, James Hugh



## Nfld Sapper (22 Mar 2010)

> Shields, James Hugh
> Passed away peacefully on Saturday, March 20, 2010 at St. Clare’s Mercy Hospital, age 89 years. Proprietor of Jim Shields Meat Market and well known World War Two Royal Navy Veteran. He enlisted at age 19 and served in the North Atlantic, the Mediterranean, did convoy duty around the Cape of Good Hope and took part in the Anzio Landings during the 1943 Italian Campaign. He was a lifetime member of the Royal Canadian Legion Branch 56 and long time President of the Naval Association of Newfoundland. He published several accounts of Newfoundland Naval participation in World War One and Two. His achievements and awards include, among others, the Governor General’s Caring Canadian Award (2000) presented by Governor General Adrienne Clarkson and His Highness Charles, Prince of Wales; Minister of Veteran’s Affairs Commendation (2006); and Naval Association of Newfoundland President’s Award for 35 Years of Service (2005). Left with loving memories are his wife of 67 years Olive (Noseworthy); children Douglas (Beth), Heather (Art) and Roger (Valerie); grandsons Robert (Michelle) and Christopher (Mary-Ann) Shields; James (Melanie), Paul (Megan) and Richard (Jennifer) Meaney; Todd and Jesse Shields; and great-grandchildren Ellie, William, Alexander, Matthew, Lydia and Ryan. Predeceased by brother David and survived by brothers Alex, Jack and Robert. Jim will also be fondly remembered and greatly missed by his many relatives and friends. Resting at Carnell’s Funeral Home, 329 Freshwater Rd. on Tuesday, March 23 from 2-4 p.m. and 7-9 p.m. and Wednesday, March 24 from 2-4 p.m. and 7-9 p.m. Funeral service will take place at St. James United Church on Elizabeth Avenue on Thursday, March 25 at 2 p.m. with interment to follow at Mount Pleasant Cemetery Field of Honor. Reception to follow at the Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 56 from 4-6 p.m. The family would also like to extend their thanks to the doctors and nursing staff at St. Clare’s Hospital. As expressions of sympathy and in lieu of flowers, donations in Jim’s memory may be made to the Royal Canadian Legion Branch 56 Poppy Fund. To send messages of condolence or to sign a memorial guest book, please visit www.carnells.com.


----------

